# Im excited and sad



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

Ok today I found an egg busted on the rack at the bottom of the cage and my female bird is going nuts. I took out the nesting box last night to clean it and this afternoon we have an busted egg and I feel so bad that I did not put the box back in. Some questions? How many eggs do they usually lay and how often do they lay them? Any information on this would be appriciated thanks so much


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

They usually lay anywhere from 2-8 eggs in a clutch and they are layed every other day.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I've just seen on another forum that someone's pair had 11 eggs!!!  But Laura is right, 2-8 is the normal range.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

It depends. They lay one every other day-first time moms ussually have less. The norm is 4-8 eggs in a clutch. If she layed it off the perch and not on the cage floor it can mean several things. How old is she, is this her first time/first egg?


----------



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

Im not sure where she laid it and yes this is her first time but now that I have the nesting box and stuff in there she is at the moment sitting in the nesting material with her tail feathers in the air


----------

